# Home Made Crawfish Trap



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Any one know a simple way to make a home made crawfish trap. Any plans for it or anywhere else i can find it.


----------



## Rick Davis (Oct 7, 2002)

www.google.com has a couple hundred thousand :wink:


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

I used 1/4 in mesh and created a tube 2-3ft by 8-12in by wiring

then made 2 cone shaped funnels with holes about 1.5in at the small end then wire those to each side

cut a door out of the side in order to dait and get crayfish out


----------



## joncro55 (Oct 11, 2010)

I used a similar idea, but I used a 1/2" wire mesh as my base. (Bought here for those interested in making a similar trap http://www.bwire.com/ )

Anyone who is looking to make the crawfish trap, there are a lot of ideas that can be found online that really helped me out a lot.

Good luck to all.

Happy Trapping.


----------



## Kenland (Oct 30, 2010)

Hello, I don't know much about trapping crawfish but I found this on the net and I bet I should share this 
"Cut a 28-inch long piece of the hardware cloth from the small roll. Fold over the cut edges to protect yourself from the sharp edges. Make the fold approximately 2 to 3 squares back from each cut edge. The 2-foot width will have factory edges that are not sharp. Shape the hardware cloth into a cylinder that is 2-feet long. The wire tube's diameter should be approximately 8-½ inches. Fasten the two edges together by weaving the stainless steel wire through the squares of the hardware cloth. You can use the plastic wire ties in the same manner. Trim the plastic ties to remove any excess plastic tails."

Read more: Homemade Crawfish Trap | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/way_5444899_homemad ... z13nymjqaZ


----------

